# Bucks in the Mist



## Ga-Spur (Nov 14, 2004)

Early morning walk


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 15, 2004)

Two nice un's!  Where was it taken?


----------



## CAL (Nov 15, 2004)

Ga-Spur,
What a great picture!That is a "once in a lifetime shot"  for sure!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 15, 2004)

CLASSIC catch.

Jim


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 15, 2004)

I was going to put the county and couldn't spell it  and then I put Vesta Ga. and figured no one would know where it was at ; so I left it off. I looked it up , it was Oglethorpe  county . I can't ever remember how to spell "Oglethorpe" .


----------



## StinkyPete (Jan 20, 2005)

Great pic!!


----------



## leo (Jan 21, 2005)

*Awesome pic Ga-Spur*

Thanks for posting it to share with us  

leo


----------

